# Harlan-Teklad lab blocks



## Emile (May 18, 2008)

Where is the best and cheapest place to purchase Harlan-Teklad lab blocks? Thanks!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kim's Ark is reasonable, but the shipping is steep.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I got mine from Kim's Ark, and even with shipping, I figured that it costs me about... $3 a month for the lab blocks. So I think "steep" isn't exactly the word for it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a rat breeder close to me who sells them. Just look around your area and you might find a breeder who can sell you some.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got some Harlan Teklad from Kim's Ark, too, and the price is pretty reasonable, but it took a long time for it to arrive and there wasn't a lot of communication from her side. Maybe I just caught her at a bad time? *shrugs* I'm kind of looking for somewhere where it could be a bit more readily available myself, regardless, so I couldn't really tell ya where to get it except for Kim's Ark.  Sorry.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I know you can get them from Kim's Ark, but the emails take forever and are always really vague. I ordered some blocks from them once and after the emails about the total cost, where to send the payment, them shipping them out, ect. it took over a month to get them to me. That's a long time to wait for some rat food!!!


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> I know you can get them from Kim's Ark, but the emails take forever and are always really vague. I ordered some blocks from them once and after the emails about the total cost, where to send the payment, them shipping them out, ect. it took over a month to get them to me. That's a long time to wait for some rat food!!!


Over a month? Wow :? We had the same problem with the e-mails, but it took two weeks for us, not a month!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

it took me several months to find a local source. 

I asked around for a very long time but I eventually met someone, through someone, through another someone. 

Here is another option for you & one I explored for several months prior to finding my HT hook-up

Mazuri is often found in some feed store locations. I'm not talking about the Mazuri that I've heard about some pet stores stocking. I'm talking about the big 50 pound bags. If you go to the website you can search for local suppliers. What I did was call around to those who came up as local & find out who carried it & if they didn't, if they would place a bag on order for me on their next delivery. I know 50 pounds is a huge amount of food for some people but if you happen to know a few people, you could share. Some of these places even offer open bag/by the scoop. 

It is an option & often easier to locate than the elusive HT

good luck & happy hunting

sidenote... if anyone is local to me I would be more than happy to get the Harlan Teklad for you. Currently I am only able to get 2018 because they were not able to get re-supplied with 2014 on their last order & orders are now $1000 minimum so I have to wait until she puts in her next large order. I can also pick up the 50 lb bags of Mazuri 6f lab block (16%). I don't mind splitting bags or offering small amounts.

Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

While we're on it, I ordered HT from Kim's Ark and they shorted me 5 lbs. They told me I could order up to 15 lbs of food because they shipped in a flat rate box, so I went ahead and added another 5 lbs to my order and paid for it, and didn't get it, and when I emailed them about it, I never received a reply. Could have been a series of overlooked mistakes, but still disappointing.


----------

